# Specialty results...so excited & had to share!! :)



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

We got home from the specialty yesterday and on Saturday Tucker was BOB for his 2nd BISS and my puppy Reilly was runner up to best in sweeps (best was his sister/littermate) and reserve winners dog! On Sunday Tucker was Select Dog and Reilly was WD/BOW for a 3 point major :clap2: 

Tucker is 1 win over a special away from finishing his GCH and Reilly has 10 points and 2 majors at 7 months old! Can't wait for the win photos hoto:


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW!! Sincerest congratulations.

I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> WOW!! Sincerest congratulations.
> 
> I can't wait to see the photos.


Thanks. Yeah I hope they turn out well  That always seems to be a drawback w/some specialties that they don't hire pro photographers due to the cost so it's usally breed people that happen to be good at it. We did get lucky w/our 3 recent specialties, 2 are long time breeders that have taken a million photos and the 3rd was run on a day w/several specialties which proceed allbreed shows so the all breed photographer was there for our pics


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations!!


----------

